# My first steps in doing Fs boardslide!!!



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

few things i noticed

When you get on the box, your bending too far at your hips and your knees are stiff. B end your knees more and straiten out your back. Also, your trying to spot the end of the box by looking under your arm. Try twisting more at the waist and looking over your shoulder to spot the end of the box. This will do 2 things. Itll straiten your upper body more, and it will also help fully rotate your board. Right now your not getting the board all the way around for the slide and i think its due to the way your trying to spot the end of the box. also, i noticed that you took a quick glance uphill while you were sliding. I dont know why you did that, but you shouldnt do it again. itll do nothing but throw off your balance.


----------



## Haho (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input!!!
I am doing some snowboarding tomorrow so will definitely try to make it the right way! For some reason i dont bend my knee everytime i go on a box or a rail. I guess still building the muscle or the stance memory.:dunno:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And good luck with the learning! I'm at about the same point as you -- in fact we have a flat boxy thing just like that at Seymour right now (at least we did last weekend -- the Seymour park crew are like over-caffeinated squirrels sometimes), and I've been trying to do shifties on it.

So is that actually called a box? Some of the stuff in the parks just defies description sometimes.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

For the uninformed like myself... When calling things instead of learning what they actually are... (the features) say the exact description... i.e. Fat box, skinny box, fucked up box, etc., etc.


----------



## Madyui (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Haho!
That looks pretty good mate! :thumbsup:
It's about as good as I could FS boardslide and 50/50 my first time in the park on Friday. I've only been snowboarding all of 4 times, so unfortunately I'm not really in any position to give advice, but lets keep at it and see how sweet we can get our FS's over the next few seasons!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Keep at it, good advice already mentioned.

Aren't the real large boxes like that called butter box or beginner box??


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Practice the form of FS boardslide better. It needs to be your legs go one way and your torso goes the other. Realy tweek your body into that position. Your general riding also needs to get alot better. Alot of the time you were on the snow you had your weight shifted back and your front leg stiff. You want your weight even or forward a bit and both legs flexed and relaxed.


----------



## Haho (Oct 10, 2010)

> Practice the form of FS boardslide better. It needs to be your legs go one way and your torso goes the other. Realy tweek your body into that position. Your general riding also needs to get alot better. Alot of the time you were on the snow you had your weight shifted back and your front leg stiff. You want your weight even or forward a bit and both legs flexed and relaxed.


Thanks for the input!
Basically I suppose I am not very comfortable of my back going first and that's why I do not fully tweak my torso.
As for my general riding I think I have this stance from bombing down the mountain a lot and I get faster when my weight is shifted on my back leg! I really should consider how I ride in the terrain park.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

john doe said:


> Practice the form of FS boardslide better. It needs to be your legs go one way and your torso goes the other. Realy tweek your body into that position.


So your saying use counter rotation so that you can rotate back off and ride away...correct??


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

exactly. The only time i dont use counter rotation is if im planning on coming out switch.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

YouTube - Frontside Boardslide, Snowboard Trick Tip, Regular riders

I'm still not that good at them so I always practice the movement in the snow before starting my run and I just think about pshing my back foot out and forward.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys, my first post here 

i'm probably just repeating what other posters have already said, but thought i'd say what i see 

for a first effort its not bad, just a couple of basic errors that are easy to put right 

Your obviously aware that you need to get your centre of gravity low, but do it at the knee's and not the waist, if you do it at the waist on a down rail you'll probably end up on your face. you need to be centred over the rail with everything in a perpendicular line going through your feet, board and onto the rail. 

As mentioned above, you need a counter rotation so your shoulders are pointing down the rails, and keep looking in the direction of travel, at least to the end of the rail. I'm not sure why you glanced back up the box...

I actually find FS BS's easier on side hits, not sure if you have an easy to hit side at your hill though?

good luck anyway


----------

